# SCTP regression test?



## couchp (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, 
How does FreeBSD test SCTP? Is there a regression test suite for SCTP?
I found lksctp test tools for Linux implementation but it doesn't seems to work for FreeBSD implementation without modifications.
Thanks!


----------



## brucec@ (Feb 11, 2010)

The FreeBSD SCTP code comes from sctpCVS; it has lots of applications to verify that it's working as expected before being committed to the FreeBSD repository.


----------

